# Looking to buy a digital camcorder, tips?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So what digital camcorders would you recommend getting, I was thinking Canon or Sony. These are the choices I was looking at give more your thoughts on these or others you think would be better I would say $250 or less. I would like to use it for recording deer and elk during the year and also be able to connect it to the TV and record directly to the camera from the TV. Also what size of memory card would you recommend. And let me know a little more about the digital camcorders and what will be needed and what not.

Considering:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10059009#ShortReviewTitleBar
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8828199


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If it were me, I'd keep saving and get one that's about double the price you are thinking of spending now. Check this one out:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6830180138

A couple of my buddies bought it, and love it. Regardless of how much you decide you want to spend, do some looking on this site. They have a lot of really good stuff at awesome prices if you are willing to look around a bit. I can almost guarantee your money will go further there than at Wally's. I bought $600 worth of computer stuff off the site a year ago. Some of it showed up 2 days later, the rest within a week, and I think I paid less than 50 bucks to ship the lot. One of those friends I mentioned built his whole PC from parts he bought at newegg.com. Give them a shot.


----------

